# Rocky Element Blaze



## sarolite (5. September 2004)

Hallo alle
Habe gerade die neuen RM 2005 "Element Retro" und "Element Blaze" Rahmen gesehen. Die Dinger sehen toll aus und würden mir geradewegs "passen". Sehe ich richtig dass es die gleichen Rahmen wie Element 70 oder 50 sind.

Frage: wurde was geändert gegenüber den 2004/2003 Modellen oder ist es nur die Lackierung? Ab wann sind die Rahmen lieferbar in Deutschland / Schweiz. 

Besten Dank
Othmar


----------



## Alexeus (5. September 2004)

Die 2003er Modelle hatten noch Gleitlager, die 2004er haben komplett Kugellager. 
Wird bei den 2005er Modellen dann auch so sein, denke ich (also Kugellager).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (8. September 2004)

Hi Sarolite,

die von Dir erwähnten Framesets werden in einer streng limitierten Auflage von 25 Stück p.a. voraussichtlich ab Oktober 2004 bei unseren Rocky Mountain Händlern erhältlich sein.

More Info @ http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=269


----------



## krankedbiker (8. September 2004)

hat Rocky MOuntainf für 2005 überhaupt irgendetwas verändert?


----------



## frust (8. September 2004)

hallo phil,

es würde mich ebenfalls interessieren welche "modellpflege" rocky den 2005er rahmen (insbesondere ETS-X + element) hat zukommen lassen. geht leider aus der beschreibung des nitrous oder ETS-X 70 bzw. des elemenz blaze auf der webseite bikeaction nicht hervor.

in einem anderen thread wird ständig diskutiert/gemutmaßt welche rahmen rocky noch in canada herstellt und welche wohin-auch-immer outgesourct werden. kannst du hier etwas licht hineinbringen?

gruß

ferdi


----------



## Phil Claus (8. September 2004)

Hi Krankedbiker,

bitte nimm Dir die Zeit die zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen erst zu studieren. Dann erübrigen sich solche Fragen.


----------



## Phil Claus (8. September 2004)

Hi Frust,

für die Element und ETS X Framesets (Framesets only) ist das wichtigste Upgrade der speziell auf Einsatzzweck und Plattform custom getunte Dämpfer von Fox. 

And now, once and for all. Alle in Deutschland erhältlichen Mountainbikes und Framesets (mit Ausnahme der Flow Modelle) werden in Canada handgeschweisst und handgefertigt, d.h. das auch besipielsweise die CNC Teile unserer Bikes in Canada hergestellt werden. Die Flow Modelle werden in unserem Werk in Canada zusammengestellt und die Qualitätskontrolle findet, wie bei allen Modellen, in Vancouver statt.


----------



## clemson (9. September 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frust,
> 
> 
> And now, once and for all. Alle in Deutschland erhältlichen Mountainbikes und Framesets (mit Ausnahme der Flow Modelle) werden in Canada handgeschweisst und handgefertigt, d.h. das auch besipielsweise die CNC Teile unserer Bikes in Canada hergestellt werden. Die Flow Modelle werden in unserem Werk in Canada zusammengestellt und die Qualitätskontrolle findet, wie bei allen Modellen, in Vancouver statt.




 

und das ist ja auch das schöne an rm...
handbuilt in canada


----------



## Achtung71 (22. Mai 2022)

…biete gerade ein Blaze im Bikemarkt an.
Gruss
Markus


----------



## lowisbmx (12. Juli 2022)

Ach dann war das deiner?


----------

